# red



## jamesedwardwaller (Dec 8, 2009)

12-08-09,12:30 pm-died in my arms during a syringe feeding-of critical care-//suspected 12 hours ago she was not eating/pooping,,she responded when fed but would not eat /drink by herself,,she is survived by two remaining sisters-all are easter babies-born-4-11-04..my greiving is very deep,--allthe wisdom-gained cannot save one,-this is why i cannot call myself an expert..my solice is this forum-in an effort to help others avoid this pain....god bless..,sincerely james wallerink iris::inlove:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! You and the remaining sisters will be in my thoughts and prayers!ray:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry James what you have said is so well spoken you have touched my heart with your loss


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 8, 2009)

urplepansy:I'm so sorry for your loss.urplepansy: 

 :rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm really sorry that you lost her James 

Iknow you did the very best for her :bigtears::sad:
:hug:

Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry, James. It sounds like she was really special. I'm sure you did your best to help her, but sometimes all we know can't save them. We don't see the signs until it is too late too help. She probably had something else going on that had caused her to stop eating, and that led to her death. She had a great life with you, I'm sure of it. Binky free, Red.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Dec 9, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, James. It sounds like she was really special. I'm sure you did your best to help her, but sometimes all we know can't save them. We don't see the signs until it is too late too help. She probably had something else going on that had caused her to stop eating, and that led to her death. She had a great life with you, I'm sure of it. Binky free, Red.


why-is-it always (it seems) weekend,holiday-definately after-dvm- hours,,when a crisis will strike,,11:00pm sun/-my granddaughter and i were taking-habitat- temp.readings--she saw red in her poopbox upside down,,when touched she righted herself,//,thought i better examine her,,motor skills failed with her rear legs,,i am told she was up and about earlier,,i suspected a spinal injury(from a jumping)--with metacamshe took the critical care good,,but monday did not even make it to the dvm exam,...i am just dumb struck...i thank everyone for their thought and best wishes on the holidays...sincerely james wallerink iris::rose::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, 
Binky free Red :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Red. Yes, it seems like stuff always hits on weekends and holidays. No matter how hard we strive, we can't keep them with us long enough. Rest in Peace and binky free little one.


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, James.

Binky free, sweet Red.
:rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh my! I am so sorry 
Binky free, sweet bunny.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

James, I am so sorry you have lost your beloved Red. Sounds like she was a very special bunny to you. 

She is at the Rainbowbridge waiting for you. But first she wants you to take very good care of the other bunnies and yourself. Not worry about her as she is having fun with all the other bunnies at the rainbowbridge. She knew that she was very special to you and you took very good care of her. She is very grateful for all the help you gave her.

If there is anything I can do to help, I am just a ferry ride away. I gave you my number so please call me if you need to! 

Binky free Red

I have to say that emergencies happen when there is no vet available, and it sucks. I hate it because I really worry when my bunnies have something wrong and they need vet care. There is an emergency vet here in Kitsap County called All Creatures. Haven't had to go there, but I hear they are open 24 hours a day. Maybe if/when your bunnies get ill, you can make the trip out here.

There should be an emergency vet in Seattle somewhere.

But anyway, binky free Red.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------

